# Thread for TTF Eldar



## Thorin

Hey folks!

I would like this thread to be for those who have been on this forum longer than 5 years for the purpose of reminiscing, getting reaquainted with each other and remembering the good old days of TTF when Jackson's movies just came out and discussions like whether Balrogs had wings and 'who is Tom Bombadil' were in their infancy.

It would be neat if we could revive old threads from the archives of discussions that you loved to read and chat about those quirky and hot headed members who are no longer with us.

I was told by a 'newbie' that 'old days are dead days' but they don't remember the days when this forum was new.

So to that comment for those who don't see the value in nostalgia. I say PPLLLLLLTHHHHH!!!!!!!

So this thread is for those who JOINED TTF IN 2002 AND BEFORE just to chat and share.


----------



## Eledhwen

I'll be back next month.

*edit* I wonder where I went, when I wrote this?

So anyway, I'm off to New York for a few days in April 2011. Is there anything Tolkien-related I should see there? This might not seem a big deal to most of you; but I've never set foot out of an airport in the USA before - it's a big, scary place.


----------



## HLGStrider

2001! Ancient of Days, eh?

I remember Harad. I remember Ulari. I remember the Unending Story Thread involving Bob and falling through holes in the floor. I remember RPGs that were nuts. I remember Goldberry, Arathin, and Glory accompanying me on a search for Galadriel's mirror. I remember quite a bit. 

Woohoo.


----------



## Thorin

Ah yes Harad...the Morgoth of Film Adaptation Defenders and Nit Picking Weenie destroyers. Foe-Hammer and markrob were the equivalent of Sauron and the witch king respectively.

I remember the thunderous clashes Greymantle, MikeB (Beorn),Ciryaher, ReadWryt and I had against them which could have sunk Middle Earth into the sea like Beleriand. Then later Mrs. Maggot and Talimon (Gothmog to the above villains) got into the mix. Actually I think I got in more scraps with Talimon then anybody else put together.

I'm going to see if I can find a movie thread from way back then that captures some of this 'fun'.


----------



## Maeglin

5 years? Has it really been that long? Well I guess not quite yet for me, but close enough. I do remember the days when this site was like a beehive and I could come on here every day (or several times a day even) and be confident in finding new threads. But I remember all the old folks as well...Walter, Ancalagon, Arvedui, Maggot, etc. Those were good times. I don't even know how many of us that have been around for this long are still left.


----------



## Erestor Arcamen

when did I join? im just posting to see, sorry, throw me out if im too young, but i'm an elf and i've been in Middle Earth long before this community here was created...


----------



## Thorin

Sorry Erestor. I would like only the Elves that awoke and those of the First Age on this thread.


----------



## Talierin

Going on 6 years here on June 13th, damn. I remember the old board before we moved to vBulletin! Back in the day when ol' Ancalagon was DancesWithSharks, hahah

And then there was infamous RPG 5 that tragically got lost in the move, if I remember right


----------



## Thorin

Yes, I was guibox on the old forum before this came about so I guess I've been around as long as you Tal. I don't think there are that many anymore who have been around from the inception of this forum.

Whew...I feel like Treebeard or Bombadil.


----------



## Wolfshead

Eledhwen said:


> I'll be back next month.


Likewise. You've got 16 days on me


----------



## Gandalf White

I found Foe-Hammer and markrob far too humorous to be considered equivalent to Sauron and the Witch-king, but that's a good thing. 

Rest their souls.


----------



## YayGollum

Argh! I wouldn't know off of a hand how long I have been around this particular website thing. It has been a while, but that wouldn't have stopped me from showing up here to write this ---> Hmph! I remember evilly exclusive guilds showing up and dying here. I always despised the idea and never joined any of them, even when they didn't make a large deal about some fourteen year old posting in the section just for thirty-five year olds. Pure evil, I write! They wrote that no harm was being done, that they mostly existed for different groups to write about a common aspect of themselves. Sure, a thread isn't as evil as a evilly exclusive guild. I'm merely writing that I was reminded of such things.  oh well. 

Now that that little rant is out of my system, I didn't pay much attention to the books versus movies discussions. I might have tossed a few of my views in those sections, but most would have come out in random other threadses. Always a large fan of staying out of the crowds, I didn't wish to be associated with some particular group of members, even if I agreed with them most of the time. So I am ignorant of the colossal debates that are always being alluded to. Kind of sad, since I could have had some fun in them. oh well. I would call myself a book purist, though, with only a few weird appreciations for the films.  

As to the superly classic discussions in their infancy, I might not have been about for the first of them. Plenty were getting merged or deleted when they repeated themselves. I never understood why such questions seemed to delight so many. I figured that people were merely attempting to obtain a bit of fun with stubbornly defending their positions, even though none of them had very much evidence. I do that all of the time, just with less popular theories. oh well. I might be incorrect, but the first large as well as superly cool thread that I remember posting in was one asking if the One Ring thing was sentient or not. I remember annoying plenty that are still considered to be the heavy hitters of this place. Very fun.

Quirky as well as hot-headed members who are no longer with us? I am not so good with the memory of nameses and am certain to forget a few who I was a large fan of. Anyways ---> The Ancalagon, Harad, Ulairi, Elessar (I think he had some fancy little star looking thingies around his name, which I wouldn't know how to duplicate), My_Precious, The-elf-Herself (she capitalized the elf part, for some reason, though), Kit Baggins (I think, it was a while ago, she made my superly cool avatar), Nimawae's Hope (I think), Elbereth, legoman, Goldberry344 (I think) people, and certainly others, I wouldn't be surprised.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> Hey folks!
> 
> I would like this thread to be for those who have been on this forum longer than 5 years for the purpose of reminiscing, getting reaquainted with each other and remembering the good old days of TTF when Jackson's movies just came out and discussions like whether Balrogs had wings and 'who is Tom Bombadil' were in their infancy.
> 
> It would be neat if we could revive old threads from the archives of discussions that you loved to read and chat about those quirky and hot headed members who are no longer with us.
> So this thread is for those who JOINED TTF IN 2002 AND BEFORE just to chat and share.



You defeat your purpose. There are those of us who came in the next year or two who are perfectly capable of fulfilling all your objectives. Your loss...

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Barliman 
I was actually going to limit to everything before April 2002 but there aren't too many of us on here so I opened it up for the whole year. 

Sorry, but the question needs to be asked, where do you draw the line? You have to start somewhere. You said on the 'Middle Agers' one that this thread has the 'stench of elitism'. By posting on that thread (of which you do qualify for) you are engaging in the exact same thing. What defeats the purpose of the thread is when everybody who doesn't fit the profile comes on and posts anway, even if it is to say "I don't (or why don't I) qualify'  

Who do I miss? I miss the cranky, but profound musings of ReadWryt. I also miss Ancalagon too. I'm glad to see Grond posting and Ciryaher has come on a few times too. Where is Mike B (Beorn)?

Here is my first review of LoTR when it came out in theatres. You will see the sparks with Foe-Hammer begin to fly! Check it out to see if you have posted there. It is a kick to read what you wrote nearly 6 years ago!
http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=1315


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> Barliman
> ...the question needs to be asked, where do you draw the line?



No, that line doesn't need to be drawn at all. All you need to do is begin a thread of reminiscences open to everyone.

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

If Thorin wants a thread to reminisce about the really, really ancient days of TTF, he's free to do so (but it may be a lonely thread). He did not forbid anyone to enter here, he just specified the purpose of this thread very narrowly, which every thread starter has the right to do; In his particular case, he wants most of all to hear from people he associated with the most and to remember a time he was fondest of. It just so happens that time predates you (and me). Therefore, I see no sense in being disagreeable and argumentative, there are better ways to spend our time.


----------



## HLGStrider

Besides, if you really want that thread, you can probably search and find one. I think there used to be one or two in Entmoot.


----------



## Thorin

Thank you Ithry you hit the nail on the head..

Barliman, I could open it to everyone but posters from the last two years can prattle on and on about such and such a poster and the cool RPG they played last year but it means nothing to me and I couldn't care less about it.

Nostalgia isn't nostalgia when you haven't experienced it. As Ithrynluin said, I would like to share the memories of those who experienced it with me from years ago.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> Thank you Ithry you hit the nail on the head..
> 
> Barliman, I could open it to everyone but posters from the last two years can prattle on and on about such and such a poster and the cool RPG they played last year but it means nothing to me and I couldn't care less about it.
> 
> Nostalgia isn't nostalgia when you haven't experienced it. As Ithrynluin said, I would like to share the memories of those who experienced it with me from years ago.



Fine.

Barley


----------



## Arvedui

Not quite sure where you set the limit: 5 years, or "joined no later than Dec 31. 2002." I'll just go with the latter, as it suits me best. 

There really was a lot more activity way back when I joined, with 100+ threads being posted in every single day. Discussions on "The Fellowship of the Ring," while almost everyone were waiting for "The Two Towers." And not to forget the heated disussions in "the Guild of Politics," with the ongoing build-up to the War on Iraq adding fuel to the fire. OMG. Threads such as "Best Orc Pentathlete" and "Whistling past the Graveyard..." still very much alive and kicking. Absolutely a vibrant time to join. And I must admit that I miss the Guilds, even if many perhaps disagree with me. They sort of added to the funny side of tension every now and then.

Sure miss it, but on the other hand: So many details were discussed and debated in those days, that there are few left. Kind of explaines why activity is rather low in the Tolkien-related parts of TTF these days.


----------



## HLGStrider

I remember debates that would become so frantic that if I missed a day online there would be four or five pages to read to catch up with the whole thing. I can't even remember the exact subject but I think Grond and Harad were the main participants and I got outpaced so quickly simply because I couldn't be online enough to keep up with the thread.


----------



## Daranavo

Then there are those of us who are actually pretty old but decided to join anew with a new name and everything. With such reasons kept to themselves. Perhaps remeniscing for some, is not all that good of a thing.

If there were individuals that I wanted to keep in touch with I would do it this site or no. I guess, I do not understand such that was suggested.


----------



## baragund

Well, I haven't been around long enough to rate being an Elder but I would propose that the inter-Guild debate tournament was the high point of this forum.


----------



## Thorin

Daranavo, who were you before?


----------



## Daranavo

Daranavo said:


> With such reasons kept to themselves.


 
No comment.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

When I first came on, I wanted to make sure I'd pick a name that nobody else had, so I picked Lotho Pimple. That didn't really work out that well... So I reincarnated as BB, which has been much better!  

Barley


----------



## Kementari

I found TTF (though it wasn't called that originally) 6 years ago last month. I have just come home from my first year of university and while i was digging through all my old stuff--my old papers--- i found a historic TTF document, and i thought I'd share it.

When this forum first started out we didn't have a Role Playing section like we do now, but most of the members took part in a forum-wide role playing game, in which we all represented rulers of Middle Earth. There was actually an election to decide who would be King and Queen of Aragorn's realms, but since there was a disagreement with the results we split Arnor and Gondor into separate Kingdoms. I had written the names of the rulers down at some point...

Circa Fall 2001/Winter 2002

Ciryaher - King of Arnor, Kementari - Queen of Arnor

Mike (Beorn) - King of Gondor, Chippy (Adrastea) - Queen of Gondor

Dengen-Goroth - Dark Lord of Mordor, Tar-Ancalime - Dark Queen

Eomer - King of Rohan, Telchar - Ruler of All Dwarven Realms, Pontifex (Lantarion-- see poetry thread) - Ruler of Mirkwood

Rebel Lords - 

Elessar - Ruler of Himling, Arathin - Lady of Himling (They wanted Cir's lands)

Dain Ironfoot - nasty Dwarf

Other forum members that played a major role were, if i remember correctly: Talierin, Ancalagon, (later) Elbereth 

Looks like several of these members are still active


----------



## Thorin

Hello Kem! One of the fellow first born! It has been awhile since we last spoke!


----------



## Beorn

I suppose I should chime in. I still talk to Ellie (Chippy / Adrastea) and Dave (WM) often. I just plain don't have the time to come to TTF otherwise :-\. I've way too many commitments in college and to other people.

But in the end, it's nothing more than senior year in high school: you feel like you own your hometown, but in less than a year you'll be gone and some other punk who just got a set of keys will be in your place.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Beorn said:


> I suppose I should chime in. I still talk to Ellie (Chippy / Adrastea) and Dave (WM) often. I just plain don't have the time to come to TTF otherwise :-\. I've way too many commitments in college and to other people.
> 
> But in the end, it's nothing more than senior year in high school: you feel like you own your hometown, but in less than a year you'll be gone and some other punk who just got a set of keys will be in your place.



First: good to hear from you _whenever_ you pop in! And you're right on: it's like new immigrants: the ones who got here today are treated as greenhorns by the ones who arrived yesterday, who act like they've been here all their lives...

But next time you check in, we'd love to hear how college is going for you, how close you are to graduating, and what your postgrad plans are should you have them by now. Also, how does it feel to be among others who are as bright as you are? 

Barley


----------



## Daranavo

*shakes head* LoL Barely. *is so very tempted* must think good thoughts, must...think..good...thoughts.


----------



## Beorn

Barliman Butterbur said:


> First: good to hear from you _whenever_ you pop in! And you're right on: it's like new immigrants: the ones who got here today are treated as greenhorns by the ones who arrived yesterday, who act like they've been here all their lives...
> 
> But next time you check in, we'd love to hear how college is going for you, how close you are to graduating, and what your postgrad plans are should you have them by now. Also, how does it feel to be among others who are as bright as you are?
> 
> Barley



Too many questions at once.

College is going great. I'm finish up on my second year, though I spent a semester abroad, so that detracted a bit from real studies. Officially I'm ahead of the game in terms of credits, slightly behind in terms of classes for my major (due to studying abroad). However, I think that I still can finish a semester early.

I'm officially a BS Comp Sci major, but I may change to a BA, finish a semester early, then use the second semester of my senior year and first semester of the next year to get a Masters in Comp Sci.

I'm working for National Instruments (in Austin, TX) over the summer on a computer program called LabView -- most recent engineering majors will at least have heard of it. Austin is a great tech city (sometimes called the next Silicon Valley), so I intend to make as many connections as possible.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Beorn said:


> Too many questions at once.
> 
> College is going great. I'm finish up on my second year, though I spent a semester abroad, so that detracted a bit from real studies. Officially I'm ahead of the game in terms of credits, slightly behind in terms of classes for my major (due to studying abroad). However, I think that I still can finish a semester early.
> 
> I'm officially a BS Comp Sci major, but I may change to a BA, finish a semester early, then use the second semester of my senior year and first semester of the next year to get a Masters in Comp Sci.
> 
> I'm working for National Instruments (in Austin, TX) over the summer on a computer program called LabView -- most recent engineering majors will at least have heard of it. Austin is a great tech city (sometimes called the next Silicon Valley), so I intend to make as many connections as possible.



Excellent, excellent, all just excellent! And to think you were once 13, guiding DP through the intricacies of this website!  

Barley


----------



## Talierin

The Legend of Tal, Or What I Have Been Doing For A Year: A Concise Rambling History

Aww, I see some people miss me too! That's nice. Like El Mike here I too have been slaving away at school, although I'm a lot farther away from graduating, having basically restarted my college career. In december 2005 I got fed up with the graphic design program at my community college, so I decided to fork over the money and go to an actual art school. I applied at the Kansas City Art Institute (it's a private school, not affiliated with those stupid chain art colleges that rip you off), got in as a design sophmore, but decided instead to transfer in as a freshman. So I've been working away in their foundations program for 9 months now, got two weeks and a final project to go and I'll be completing my first year there. I'm glad I decided to go in as a freshman, even though it's been really hard and challenging. First off I got to study under the professor that's probably changed my artistic career for the first semester, and did really well. I found out I'm actually not bad at conceptual 3D work, which really surprised me, I never thought I could build projects like I've been doing all year. And I really have enjoyed finding out how far I can push myself physically and mentally (48 straight hours of staying up for finals last semester!). On a side note I also developed mad skillz working with plexiglass  People call me the plexiglass queen hahah.
So after having done a multitude of artistic bents in the freshman program from sculpture to painting to video work, I decided to change my major from graphic design to photography, where by the end of my senior year I intend on combining sculpture and photography, hahah. So after this summer I'll be in the photography department for the next three years working on my BFA. I'm not quite sure yet where I'll go after I graduate, thinking about going in for a MFA but we'll see. I intend on doing as many internships as I can, and hopefully that'll give me a little more direction.

So that's pretty much been my life for the last year, unfortunately the projects that I usually only have a day or two to work on leave me very little time for internetal pursuits other than the daily glance at facebook and myspace. I still talk to a couple ttf people though on messaging, occasionally mike, aule, and rhiannon, and on the very rare occasion grond, greymantle (only the true eldar remember him), mithrandir (remember when our characters were married? hahaha), elbereth, lanty, and lanty's friend whose name I can't remember. I talk to Dave (aka the elusive, but not really, WM) nearly every night though! He basically got me into KCAI, and he fixes my computer when it's stupid, and he should just wear a shirt that says "Generally Awesome!" I also randomly talk to A Winged Nazgul or Cygnus a lot, which is actually kind of weird cause he left ttf long ago and we didn't talk for like a year, and then all of a sudden we randomly messaged each other and now we talk all the time. Of all the people I expected to stay in touch with, he wasn't on the list, and half the people I did expect, I don't talk to. Life is weird. And I think I better stop now and get my ass to studio cause I got a bazillion sea urchin spines to make out of styrofoam (don't even ask, the things I've made for projects  )

I still love you all,
-Your friendly Tal who is forced to still be a mod by Dave even though she's never on


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Welcome back, Tal! Photography is a serious thing with me as well (I'd been a shutterbug all my life, but when my hearing went south and I had to give up playing, I moved seriously into photography): I put myself through the New York Insitute of Photography, and I'm trading my equipment up to the point where I can resurrect myself as a freelance photographer and crank up my portraiture biz again.

I just bought myself a  20-inch-screen iMac (what a dream computer!), and in July (when it's released) I'm trading up to an Olympus E-510, and an Epson R1800 archival large-format printer. In other words, a quantum leap up from where I was technologically.

If you ever have the time or wish to talk photography, I'm here! 

Barley


----------



## Ithrynluin

Reading up on how productive and diligent Mike (and now Tal) has been, and just how many endeavours he's embarked on, always makes me want to put a bag over my had because it reminds me I'm one of the world's greatest procrastinators!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Ithrynluin said:


> ...I'm one of the world's greatest procrastinators!



Only in case you procrastinate _procrastinating,_ in which case you're not one at all...think about it...

Barley


----------



## Talierin

Yeah, I just bought a Nikon D80 with a 18-135mm lens over winter break, I love it. And I actually have a 20 inch iMac too, but it's getting old.

I don't think I want to go the commercial photography route, except to get me on my feet as a fine art/concept photographer


----------



## Thorin

Hey Tal! Good to hear from you!

Say hello to Greymantle for me! He and I were kindred spirits in our united front against Harad and Foe-Hammer.

Speaking of 'studying abroad', my wife and I are debating studying in France for next year. I have to make a decision soon or my job will go ahead and replace me anyway without giving me a sabbatical! However, my wife wants to begin a Masters program in English too!

AHHH the choices!!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Talierin said:


> Yeah, I just bought a Nikon D80 with a 18-135mm lens over winter break, I love it. And I actually have a 20 inch iMac too, but it's getting old.
> 
> I don't think I want to go the commercial photography route, except to get me on my feet as a fine art/concept photographer



If you're going the fine art route, _absolutely make it your business_ to examine the books on Photoshop by Katrin Eismann. If you absorb what she has to teach, you'll be a Photoshop diva like she says she is — and she is!

My Oly E-500 came with a two zoomers. I bought a zoom that goes from 18-180mm (36-360 35mm equivalent). I just leave it on the camera. One of these days I'll get a zoom that goes to at least 500mm and a wide angle/macro lens.

Barley


----------



## Talierin

yeah, spring semester this next year we do nothing but learn how to color correct and print accurately. I've already had a couple classes on color correction in photoshop too at my old college.

Yeah, I'd like to get a macro lens at some point. But first on my list is a new tripod and a macbook pro.


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Talierin said:


> yeah, spring semester this next year we do nothing but learn how to color correct and print accurately. I've already had a couple classes on color correction in photoshop too at my old college.
> 
> Yeah, I'd like to get a macro lens at some point. But first on my list is a new tripod and a macbook pro.



You're so right! A tripod is basic, and actually, I have found that a monopod can be even more useful in low-light situations and where a tripod is just too ungainly to schlep around.

Your class sounds great! If you've any neat tips on color correction, I'm listening!

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Anyway, as informative as the current conversation may be, at the risk of sounding 'elitist' and alienating people again, perhaps the discussion on photography and what not could be started on another thread and we could get back on the topic of this forum along with the criteria and parameters that have been set? 
Thanks...


----------



## Talierin

haha ok ok - umm, rememberances... that one rpg we had when dengen destroyed Ithilin which happened to be my country. I was so mad!


----------



## Walter

Great news from Katy and Mike, thanks for sharing...

Mike you never even sent word from Italy, would've loved to stop by for a dinner and a chat or so...

As for me, I already forgot when I joined so I don't know if I qualify for this thread .... must be Creutzfeld-Jacob setting in 

... or is that Alzheimer?


----------



## Thorin

I was looking through older threads and I came across this one. I had forgotten the battles I had with Thrakerzog.

This was called 'The Acid Test' and got pretty heated.

The fireworks start on page 4.

Enjoy!

http://www.thetolkienforum.com/showthread.php?t=3525


----------



## Arvedui

It is good to see so many "old-timers" making it, and still be able to pop in every now and then.


----------



## Eledhwen

I just looked at the thread Thorin linked to. That argument really came to (virtual) blows, didn't it! Look how right Thorin turned out to be. I was daydreaming just yesterday (I do that a lot), and was thinking thoughts like: "Those skulls were ridiculous!" and bemoaning other character-diminishing changes in the films. I think the deviation from the real truths behind Tolkien's story has diminished PJ's trilogy's ability to stand the test of time.

Unlike this forum.


----------



## Arvedui

Eledhwen said:


> I just looked at the thread Thorin linked to. That argument really came to (virtual) blows, didn't it!



And that was just one example. There are many threads hanging around where the arguments turned rather heated. Those were the days


----------



## Elbereth

It seems that this is the thread where old members can come in and catch up with their fellow members.

As I don't have a lot of time to work with here...(it is 12am Pacific here...I'm in Vegas at the moment on a business trip...3am Eastern time) therefore I will keep this short. 

Well, over the last year, I got a new job as a trade show manager/event planner in Princeton NJ....I moved into a new townhouse in Central Jersey with my boyfriend of 4 years (sorry...no ring yet...but we're looking) and I turned 30. I'm now traveling for business about every 3 weeks on average. I plan to do this for a few more years until I finally get married and start to raise a family. Considering my age...it won't be for too much longer...which is good, because as exciting as business travel can be...it is also very exhausting. 

I am still very much a tolkien fan...but I have now ventured into other books at the moment, but might return to my Tolkien books when the new Hobbit Movie is released....(I know it's terrible that I need to have a movie be my stimulus to return to reading tolkien, but what can I say...after 4 years of complete Tolkien obsession I needed a break)

Well that is all for now...until the next time! Cheers!


----------



## HLGStrider

Hey, Elbe! Good to see you around if only for a moment.


----------



## Thorin

Arvedui said:


> And that was just one example. There are many threads hanging around where the arguments turned rather heated. Those were the days




Drag them up and post them. We'd all love to look at them, I'm sure!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

My join date was 12/7/03. Am I in?

This thread motivated me to take a look at the political and religious archives we have. I came across some excellent and closely reasoned exchanges. Since these posts are archived, I can only conclude that even the webmaster thinks they have value. Their very presence and the high level of the content argues for the reinstatement — as far as I'm concerned anyway — of active R&P threads. On the other hand, the TTFers who made them possible are long gone; gone because The Ban removed their motivation to stick around and participate — even in Project Evil, whose atmosphere just isn't the same as it was when such threads were over here in TTF. Too bad, too bad...

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Well Barliman, your joining date puts you at least a year longer than I intended for this thread...however, like Sam at the council of Elrond...you seem to be coming whether we like it or not.

I guess I'll make an exception for you..seeing as I like you!

But boy, if this sets a precedent...I won't be impressed!

I too enjoyed the politic and religion discussions. Awful shame that they got banned under the excuse that 'they weren't really about Tolkien' but candy-floss fluff like 'who's hotter, Orlando Bloom or Gollum' or other such nonsense was allowed to clutter the forum.


----------



## Eledhwen

Thorin said:


> Well Barliman, your joining date puts you at least a year longer than I intended for this thread.


So what is your cut-off date,then?


----------



## Barliman Butterbur

Thorin said:


> Well Barliman, your joining date puts you at least a year longer than I intended for this thread...however, like Sam at the council of Elrond...you seem to be coming whether we like it or not.
> 
> I guess I'll make an exception for you..seeing as I like you!
> 
> But boy, if this sets a precedent...I won't be impressed!
> 
> I too enjoyed the politic and religion discussions. Awful shame that they got banned under the excuse that 'they weren't really about Tolkien' but candy-floss fluff like 'who's hotter, Orlando Bloom or Gollum' or other such nonsense was allowed to clutter the forum.



Far be it from me to pull a Gamgee and come to a secret council! Guess I'll wait a year...assuming I live that long... 

But before I go, you need to know that Arthur Vandelay has a blog called Five Public Opinions, and on that blog two or three ex-pat TTFers participate: Sammy Jankis, Walter (I believe) and at least one more (whose name escapes me at the moment) — and myself. So if you want that level of discourse, you, like Mohammed, will have to go to the AV Mountain and be prepared to discuss religion and defend it against atheism, as that seems to be the general thrust of the blog as it has evolved over the years since AV left these hollowed grounds. 

So in closing, unless you accord me a strings-free special dispensation, I'll see you here next year. 

Barley


----------



## Thorin

Eledhwen said:


> So what is your cut-off date,then?



I believe at the beginning of this thread I had said 2002 and earlier. That would mean Dec 2002 would be eligible. As I said also, initially I was thinking mid-2002 but decided to do the whole year.

It would be great to see more old thread links posted for people to look at. When I have the time I will see what I can drudge up.


----------



## Aulë

Oh dear. I suppose that makes me eligible for this thread then? That's a vast turn of events...it doesn't seem that long ago I was a part of one of the packs of newbies that were invading these forums back in the days of the Lord of the Ring movies. Ah yes, the Guild of Periaur...always picking on those Ost-en-Edhil old fogies. I suppose that I'd be on the verge of being one of those fogies now myself. A terrible thought.


----------



## Confusticated

This is one of the most memorable things I read when I first joined. 

It just struck me as hilarious.

The exchange starts with this post... and for me it culminates with ReadWryt's next post in the thread.

"When Peter Jackson starts an account I'll delete anything I have said that directly insults him..." Don't know why, but it _still_ seems funny.

ReadWryt was one of the more _colorful_ characters to frequent the movies section when I joined.

Imagine him sitting at his computer, keeping his word. Running a search of his own post for the words "fat" and "bag of bile" and whatnot, meticulously going through all of them for editting - for Peter Jackson has joined the forum.


----------



## Thorin

Hello TTF Eldar! Thought I'd pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been reading LoTR again trying hard to keep Elijah Wood's weepy blue eyes and Hugo Weaving's homely visage out of my mind while reading about Frodo and Elrond. 

I've been discovering little things said by characters that I don't recall finding in Sil or other writings and would like to have some discussions on them. I just have to go back and find them again.

Perhaps soon I will have something to contribute!

Hope all is well with you all! Man it has been over 10 years since I joined this forum! Crazy!


----------



## Uminya

Oy. I'm doing something that, years ago, I would have ridiculed myself for: I'm reading the Harry Potter books. I'm pleased to report that I'm enjoying them, however.

I still find myself getting into lively discussions about Tolkien, though sadly they tend to be face-to-face, rather than here. I do try to chime in on a thread from time to time, when the sleepless Watchers don't beat me to answering a question 

I remember doing some crazy things in the past around here, and generally making a bad name for myself to a lot of people from the political discussion threads. u_u I remember more fondly, though, some of the great old RPs we had, as well as the ferocious battling between the NPW and FAD crowds.


----------



## Walter

Thorin said:


> Hello TTF Eldar! Thought I'd pop in and say hello to everyone. I've been reading LoTR again trying hard to keep Elijah Wood's weepy blue eyes and Hugo Weaving's homely visage out of my mind while reading about Frodo and Elrond.
> 
> I've been discovering little things said by characters that I don't recall finding in Sil or other writings and would like to have some discussions on them. I just have to go back and find them again.
> 
> Perhaps soon I will have something to contribute!
> 
> Hope all is well with you all! Man it has been over 10 years since I joined this forum! Crazy!


Cheers Thorin 

Actually I too have recently been reading something Tolkien - The Children of Hurin - after a long, long while...


----------



## Telchar

Lots of familiar names here!

I'm still around here from time to time, though I haven't posted in ages


----------



## Kementari

Its probably been a year or more since I've logged on, feeling nostalgic. :O I cant believe some of yous are still here

Cir, Harry Potter, shaame


----------



## spirit

Hello TTFers, who are positively dedicated to this place. (You put me to shame.) I have to admit I remember this place when I was a tad tipsy. And had a bit of a memtal barrier to overcome when logging into the site. 

I've just been reading some of my past threads and posts, and while most of my memories are based on childish fun (and a crush, which is why I left the place) it's been odd being back and actually recognising quite a few familiar names (and I'm not taking about the ones from Tolkien's books!) :*p

I hope there's still quite a few oldbies lurking about.

Ps: Don't judge Harry Potter fans. It's the Twilight fans we should belittle. :*eek:


----------



## Beorn

I occasionally pop in and check out a few threads. Kementari, Ciryaher, Thorin, Telchar, Walter: It's nice to see your names again. I hardly remember your _real_ names


----------



## Walter

Beorn said:


> I hardly remember your _real_ names


 
I don't remember your real name either, Mike... :*D


----------



## Starflower

Well my joining date makes me ... 7 1/2 years old on TTF - hardly as ancient as Thorin & co... But I remember the Guild of Tolkienology, we used to have debates and whatnot.

There are people that I miss terribly, Inderjit, Lantarion, Úlairi, FoolOfATook...many memories


----------



## Elbereth

A couple of weeks ago, I started and finished reading The Hobbit, after not picking it up in more than 5 years. I was surprised to find that I forgot most of the story and it was like reading it for the first time all over again. 

Now, I am just beginning the LOTR...but I am taking it at a much slower pace than when I originally read it straight through in 2001. (Wow! it is hard to believe it has been that long.)

I am finding it harder to read now, not because it is not as entertaining as before, (it is not...I am loving it as before) but because, the book is so darn heavy! Not easy to hoist a large and heavy hard cover LOTR book when you are 6 months pregnant. And the baby in my belly doesn't like it when I rest the book on my stomach, which I am inclined to do when the weight of the book gets too much. 

Perhaps I will be on the website more often now that I am getting back into the books again. We'll see. :*)


----------



## Uminya

You might consider getting the version of LOTR where it's broken into three seperate paperbacks, rather than the one, big book, Elb.  That might make it easier for you


----------



## Thorin

Hello TTF Eldar! Just thought I'd pop by again after a 7 month absence! Hope all is well with you.

At the end of this school year, I began reading The Hobbit to my grade 6/7 kids. Sadly, I didn't get to finish it for them! I will have to finish it myself before the movies come out!


----------

